# Nismo Sentra!!



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

so this is my car now, whooot


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

ricerboy17 said:


> so this is my car now, whooot


is it a nismo sentra just because of the decal? or does it actually have nismo performance parts?


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

The Nismo decal IS a performance part. 

I like the decal, but if there ain't no Nismo parts on that motha... I don't want to hear it.


----------



## 1SentraBeast (Mar 5, 2005)

nice!!!!!!! :thumbup: shows us wats under the hood and the interior!!! :thumbup: :hal:


----------



## BIGBALLER (Nov 19, 2002)

nice!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: where did you get the decal from????????????


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

the decal jumps too much... I looked at it for about 5 seconds and all I remember about it is it's a red B13 with a white Nismo stripe. Not saying to get rid of it, but tone it down maybe.

*looks at pic again to see what he missed*

Yay for a two door. It's clean. How much did you pay? You going to switch to Rear discs? Body Kit? etc? Give us current details, underhood pics, specs if you have 'em, and your plans for it. Good find though, it looks like.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

im thinking a nismo sentra, or more aptly, a nismo sunny would have all kinds of goodies.


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

well, i bought it for 1900 with 125k miles and flawless interior. then lowered it and got the rims and tires for a steal at 300. it has the sr20de swap that i also got off ebay for 300 lol. but im gonna pull it out and just put the turbo one in instead and maybe save the one i pull out for some serious mods. the reason the decal jumps a little bit is because the notroious door sag, but i took that into consideration before puttin on the decal and made sure the door was straight. i had it custom made. i got 2 sets for 70 and sold one set for 40 lol.


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

this is the interior but i used real car paint and pearl clear coat and did this.....








the front looks a little like this.... That only took precision cuttin with a sawsall and fabbed mounting brackets.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

what I meant when i said the decal jumps, is that it stands out too much. as for the rest... mmm... no comment.


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

dude you can say whatever you want, not everyone is gonna like it. its just my taste, i wont be bitter if you bash it


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

honestly, i would have to make it into a track car to make up for the crap on it.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Your car is pimpshit..

I like it.. but the inside looks a little dirty.. pimp that shit out a little more.. definitely change the shiftboot.. that's what im lookin into soon


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah, the shiftboot should get the boot, also what are the hoodpins for??? Functional??? Im not really feeling the windshield banner or the foglights, but I like the other stuff. Its pretty clean though.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

ricerboy17 said:


> dude you can say whatever you want, not everyone is gonna like it. its just my taste, i wont be bitter if you bash it


It's just that we have a rule about not flaming other's because their cars aren't to your taste... and so I'm trying to stick to that.


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

its all good im not a big fan of Z's but hey if you like it sport it!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice exterior.. though the rally fogs are a bit excessive but to each their own... overall nice job and hope you come check out my site or visit my car domain site in my signature !


----------

